# Dc in closet



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

I am about to break ground on building my new workshop and was thinking about putting the DC (not purchased yet) into a closet, so the questions are:

Will it work well in a closet? 

Will I need ventilation to it? 

If it works okay in a closet, what size closet will suffice?

Any input is appreciated, I have never owned a DC and have only used shop vacs but am looking at a Grizzly G1029Z2 2 HP DC.

Thanks,


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

tackbb said:


> I am about to break ground on building my new workshop and was thinking about putting the DC (not purchased yet) into a closet, so the questions are:
> 
> Will it work well in a closet?
> 
> ...


It should work in a closet, however if you are pulling several hundred cubic feet of air out of shop and it is going into a closet you need some way to get it back into the shop or exhaust it outside. See previous post on this subject.
Tom


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just put a large vent from the closet to the main shop with a good high filter to filter the air back into the shop.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you both! I feel more confident now putting it in the closet.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> Just put a large vent from the closet to the main shop with a good high filter to filter the air back into the shop.


 good idea, just like a blower for your home AC, vent and filter it and you will have even cleaner air coming out than just the dust collector


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

The vent is a great idea. If you also want to cut down on the sound some, you could put the vent in a stud wall cavity with a vent on the inside bottom cavity and a vent on the outside top of the cavity. The air will travel fine but the sound will bounce around and drop some.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

toolferone said:


> The vent is a great idea. If you also want to cut down on the sound some, you could put the vent in a stud wall cavity with a vent on the inside bottom cavity and a vent on the outside top of the cavity. The air will travel fine but the sound will bounce around and drop some.


Thanks! sounds like it could cut down the noise a bit.

Nice workshop by the way, I checked out your website. I liked seeing the construction process.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

As mentioned above you'll need to vent the incoming air sumwhere. To cut down on sound I'd recommend looking at http://www.roxul.com/residential/products/roxul+safe'n'sound™ which is easy to work with and fire resistance handy if sumthing goes wrong too.


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

qgranfor said:


> As mentioned above you'll need to vent the incoming air sumwhere. To cut down on sound I'd recommend looking at http://www.roxul.com/residential/products/roxul+safe'n'sound™ which is easy to work with and fire resistance handy if sumthing goes wrong too.


Just to state the obvious, don't put any insulation in the wall cavity you have the air vents in, if you use my idea !


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want to cut down on noise, you could also make a baffle box for the air to return through. design it like a car muffler.... you wouldn't have to get that elaborate but the basic idea...


----------



## vhuffines (Jul 27, 2011)

I do not know if there is a difference on having a bag collector or a cyclone in a closet. I have had my cyclone in a closet in a corner of my shop for several years. This is just a 2X4 framed afair w/ 1/2" plywood skin. Other than the door opening seams and small clearence around suction pipe there is no other vents. really cuts down on the noise and works just fine.
Vernon


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

toolferone said:


> Just to state the obvious, don't put any insulation in the wall cavity you have the air vents in, if you use my idea !


not trying to hijack the thread but I just checked out your website toolferone, and all I have to say is WOW, very impressive - love your site and your shop - keep up the good work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

